# Pink Tyranids



## Zeromus316 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey everyone. I am so excited to finally have started a project log! I worked on conversions all day today and got my 1000 point nid army all primed and ready to start painting. I was meaning to post some pics up tonight of the conversion work and show you guys all the models which I will be working on however, kinda forgot my camera at my buddies place  (shit) But rest assured everyone that tomorrow I will have the pics up and hopefully i can at least get all my MC's base coated and maybe even started on the detail work. As the thread implies I am painting my tyranid army nice and pink lol. I am thinking a bleached bone skin tone with a turquoise wash, to help compliment and contrast the bright pink colour of the carapace. Still kinda unsure about the skin tone colour to be honest but I think the turquois wash over the bleached bone will really help to bring the colours together. My only fear with the pink is that it might distracted the viewer's eye from the rest of the detail on the model. If anyone else has any suggestions as to any alternative colours for the skin, I am more than happy to listen to your suggestions.

So i will be back tomorrow with plenty of pics of the terrifying pink tyranids!


----------



## Shaun_wi (Oct 8, 2008)

My wife has just started a tyranid army and has a very similar scheme to you. Bright pink carapaces with hawk turqoise skin. I must admit they look cooland the turqoise compliments the pink well. We call her force Hive Fleet Ladyboy :grin:


----------

